# New boy



## Wil (Dec 22, 2011)

Just picked him up on Monday. He is a good size boy too. Excuse the cell phone pics, I will eventually get pics with my camera.


----------



## Rhetoric (Dec 22, 2011)

He's a monster! How old do you think he is?


----------



## TeguBuzz (Dec 22, 2011)

Beautiful tegu Wil!


----------



## Wil (Dec 22, 2011)

rhetoricx said:


> He's a monster! How old do you think he is?


He is an '09'.


TeguBuzz said:


> Beautiful tegu Wil!


Thanks.


----------



## Riplee (Dec 22, 2011)

haha ```nice black nose...


----------



## Wil (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks Li.


----------



## Rhetoric (Dec 22, 2011)

Sorry if this is straying from the OP but how are the red hatchlings doing?


----------



## Wil (Dec 22, 2011)

So far the few that I have are doing good. They have been slowing down though. Hopefully this coming season will be much better to me. I would really like to produce a bunch of them, I may just be a little biased but I think they are fantastic. lol


----------



## reptastic (Dec 22, 2011)

Man now thats a beast rite there, im a sucker for the black noses, wil im going to pm u about your gran canaris giant lizards


----------



## Wil (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Dec 23, 2011)

Great lookin boy!


----------



## martinreptiles_3 (Dec 23, 2011)

Great looking boy there!


----------



## laurarfl (Dec 23, 2011)

Nice! Is this the one that came from GA?


----------



## teguboy77 (Dec 23, 2011)

Awsome tegu i like like the burnt nose ,best of luck with him.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Dec 23, 2011)

_He looks good,..  Long, Dark and Handsome. What's his story any history? I feel like I've seen him before.
No Quarantine?

He also reminds me of RamblinRoses boy.

http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=10165&pid=100909#pid100909_


----------



## Riplee (Dec 23, 2011)

lol I just find some older pictures of my black nose female....


----------



## Wil (Dec 23, 2011)

Laura,
Yes he is the one from GA. I had to work in Darrien Monday and picked him up in Savannah on the way.

Rich,
Thanks.

Bubblz,
Thanks, and yes he does look like Tonga(Rose's boy). He was purchased from Ben Siegel as a hatchling in '09' and was raised by one owner. 
I quarantine on case by case basis. With his background there wasn't a real need to quarantine him, he has never been with another tegu, so I wanted to see how he did with probably the meanest one I have.


----------



## reptastic (Dec 23, 2011)

Well it looks like he faired well lol she dont look mean at all


----------



## Wil (Dec 23, 2011)

Looks can be very deceiving. Lol


Riplee said:


> lol I just find some older pictures of my black nose female....



Li,
You need to send her down here. Don't make me call my sister to come take her from you, Muskegon isn't far at all. lol


----------



## Rhetoric (Dec 23, 2011)

wil said:


> So far the few that I have are doing good. They have been slowing down though. Hopefully this coming season will be much better to me. I would really like to produce a bunch of them, I may just be a little biased but I think they are fantastic. lol



Well they are fantastic!


----------



## laurarfl (Dec 24, 2011)

Well, we could have all met up! I was just driving through Darien on Sunday after visiting family in Glennville. Small world.


----------



## RamblinRose (Dec 30, 2011)

My dog's bigger than your dog : ) LOL

He does look just like my ol' chunker ....... extreme black noses I tell ya. LMAO


----------

